# dome light question



## c_elliott (Apr 18, 2011)

My dome light wasnt working so i replaced the bulb and still nothing. Is there a certain fuse to look for or is there something else that wont be working that is on the same fuse?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Would help if you have a year and a trim level. Dome light is controlled by the Body Control Module (BCM). There should be a 7.5 amp fuse in the fuse block that controls power to the dome lamp. Take a test light and check for power at the dome light. If there's no power, check for a blown fuse, power through the fuse and, if you have power through the fuse, check for an open in the wire between the fuse and the dome lamp. If you have power to the lamp, put the switch in the "ON" position on the dome lamp. The "ON" mode (as opposed to "DOOR" mode) grounds the lamp directly to the body. Check the ground circuit of the lamp if the lamp doesn't turn on. If it turns on in "ON" mode but not in "DOOR" mode, you'll have to check the circuit between the lamp and the BCM and go from there.


----------



## 1940LaSalle (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a similar problem: namely, no operation of the dome light when any of the four doors open. However, I've verified that the dome light does indeed work manually. I can also say that when the doors are closed I can turn the dome light off manually (presumably that puts the dome light into so-called "DOOR" mode?). This suggest to me that perhaps the body control module itself may be at fault. Comments?


----------

